# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم الثلاثاء 23/4/2013 (اخبار واعمدة

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله والحمد لله لا إله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له. له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير.رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم وخير ما بعده وأعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم وشر ما بعده. رب أعوذ بك من الكسل وسوء الكبر رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار وعذاب في القبر 
اللهم إني اسألك في صلاتي ودعائي بركة تطهر بها قلبي
وتكشف بها كربي وتغفر بها ذنبي وتصلح بها امري
وتغني بها فقري وتذهب بها شري
وتكشف بها همي وغمي وتشفي بها سقمي
وتقضي بها ديني وتجلو بها حزني وتجمع بها شملي
وتبيض بها وجهي يا أرحم الراحمين
اللهم اني مددت يدي وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي
فأقبل توبتي وارحم ضعف قوتي واغفر خطيتي
واقبل معذرتي واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً
والى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*يدخل المريخ في مواجهة مثيرة مساء اليوم مع فريق الموردة 





ﻓﻲ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﺳﻴﺪﺧﻠﻬﺎ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻒ ضد فريق الموردة ﺧﺎﺻﺔ
ﻭﺍﻧﻪ ﺧﺴﺮ ﺁﺧﺮ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ
ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻓﻼ ﻳﺮﺿﻰ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ
ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮاءﺀ ﺑﻐﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺭﻭﻟﻴﺖ
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ.
ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻣﺘﻨﻮﻋﺔ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮاء
... ﺍﺟﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ
ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻣﻨﻮﻋﺔ ﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ
ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺍﻗﺒﻠﻮﺍ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺑﺸﻬﻴﺔ ﻣﻔﺘﻮﺣﺔ
ﻭﺩﻭﺍﻓﻊ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﻋﺎﻟﻲ ﻭﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﺪﺧﻮﻝ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻥ ﺣﺎﺿﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺳﻂ
ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﺤﺎﺿﺮﺓ ﻃﻮﻳﻠﺔ ﺣﺎﺛﺎ ﺍﻳﺎﻫﻢ ﻋﻠﻲ
ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ ﻭﺗﻨﺎﺳﻲ ﻣﺎ ﺣﺪﺙ
ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﻫﻮ
ﺍﻻﻫﻢ ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﺿﺮﺓ ﻧﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﻣﻦ
ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺗﻪ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻔﺰ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﺟﺰ ﻭﺗﻤﺎﺭﻳن
ﺍﻟﻌﻼﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻟﻠﺘﻤرﻳر ﺍﻟﺴرﻳﻊ ﻭﻗد ﺭﻛزﺑﺼوﺭﺓ ﻭﺍﺳﻌﺔ ﻟﻤباراﺓ الليلة ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻜﺴﻴﺎﺕ
ﻭﺗﺤوﻳﻠﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻫدﺍﻑ ﺍﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻛﺘﺴﺎﺏ
ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺤرﻛﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﻀﻐﻂ
ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ ﻭﺗﻀﻴﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺣﺎﺕ ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻫﺎ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺘﻴﻜﻴﺔ.
ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﻟﺤﺮﺍﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻲ
ﺍﺧﻀﻊ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺍﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﻫﺸﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ
ﺛﻼﺛﻲ ﺣﺮﺍﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻲ ﺍﻛﺮﻡ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﺩﻱ ﺳﻠﻴﻢ
ﻭﻳﺲ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﻭﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ
ﻣﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺗﻤﺎﺭﻳﻦ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﻭﻗﺪ ﺗﺄﻟﻘﻮﺍ ﺟﻤﻴﻌﻬﻢ
ﻭﺍﺟﺎﺩﻭﺍ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻣﻤﻴﺰﺓ ﻭﺣﻤﺎﺱ ﻋﺎﻝٍ.
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*من المتوقع ان يشرك ﻣﺪﺭﺏ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ
ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍليوم ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺭﺩﺓ ﻓﻲ الاسبوع التاسع لبطولة ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
ﻳﺲ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺮﺍﺳﺔ
... ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻲ .. ﺿﻔﺮ .. ﺑﺎﺳﻜﺎﻝ
ﻗﻠﺒﻲ ﺩﻓﺎﻉ .. ﺳﺎﺩﻭﻣﺒﺎ
ﻭﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﻃﺮﺍﻑ
ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﻭﺍﻣﻴﺮ
ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺤﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ
ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻭ ﺳﻠﻴﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺻﻨﺎﻋﺔ
ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ ﻭﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ


*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*لجنة تسييرالمريخ المتوقع اعلانها اليوم الثلاثاء او ليوم الغد الاربعاء 

جمال الوالى
دكتور مصطفى عثمان إسماعيل رئيس المجلس للأعلى للإستثمار,
طارق سر الختم المدير العام لشركة سين للغلال.
... عبدالرحمن حسن مدير بنك أمدرمان الوطنى.
على عمر مدير بنك فيصل الإسلامى,
رجل الإعمال عبدالباسط حمزة,
رجل الأعمال عبدالله بله رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة ( أين)
رجل الأعمال الشاب هاشم صلاح مطر,
الفريق شرطة طارق عثمان الطاهر,
مساعد محمد أحمد مدير بنك التنمية الصناعية,
المستشار مدحت عبدالقادر
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الفريق عبدالله يعلن عودة الوالى فى إحتفال قوون‎

أعلن الفريق عبدالله حسن عيسى عن سعادته بعودة الإستقرار والتغيير المنتظر فى نادى المريخ برجوع جمال الوالى لقيادة النادى وذلك فى إحتفال صحيفة قوون بنادى التنس.يذكر أن مجلس المريخ كان فى إنتظار عودة الفريق عبدالله من الصين التى وصل منها عصر امس الإثنين وذلك ﻹعلان رحيل المجلس وتعيين لجنة التسيير



*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ﺛﻼﺛﻴﺔ ﻓﺎﻥ ﺑﻴﺮﺳﻲ ﺗﻘﻮﺩ ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ ﻟﻠﻘﺐ 20ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰﻱ

ﺗﻮﺝ ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ ﺑﻄﻼ
ﻟﻠﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰﻱ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ
ﻟﻠﻤﺮﺓ 20 ﻓﻲ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻪ امس                                                         ﺍﻻﺛﻨﻴﻦ ﺣﻴﻦ ﺳﺠﻞ ﺭﻭﺑﻦ ﻓﺎﻥ
ﺑﻴﺮﺳﻲ ﺛﻼﺛﺔ ﺃﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻟﻴﻘﻮﺩﻩ
ﻟﻠﻔﻮﺯ -3ﺻﻔﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺿﻴﻔﻪ
ﺍﺳﺘﻮﻥ ﻓﻴﻼ ﻭﺣﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺎﻕ ﻣﻊ
ﻣﻼﺣﻘﻪ ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ.
... ﻭﺳﺠﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﻟﻨﺪﻱ ﻓﺎﻥ
ﺑﻴﺮﺳﻲ ﺛﻼﺛﻴﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ
ﻟﻴﺮﻓﻊ ﺭﺻﻴﺪ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ ﺇﻟﻰ 84
ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺗﺮﺗﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ
ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻣﺘﻘﺪﻣﺎ ﺑﻔﺎﺭﻕ 16 ﻧﻘﻄﺔ
ﻋﻦ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ ﺑﻄﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ
ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﺘﺒﻘﻰ ﻟﻪ ﺧﻤﺲ
ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻓﻘﻂ.
ﻭﺍﻓﺘﺘﺢ ﻓﺎﻥ ﺑﻴﺮﺳﻲ - ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺿﻤﻪ
ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ ﻣﻦ ﻏﺮﻳﻤﻪ ﺍﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ ﻫﺬﺍ
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻟﻴﻠﻌﺐ ﺩﻭﺭﺍ ﺣﺎﺳﻤﺎ ﻓﻲ
ﻣﺴﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ - ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺑﻌﺪ
ﺩﻗﻴﻘﺘﻴﻦ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ
ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻣﺘﺤﻤﺲ ﺍﺣﺘﻔﻞ ﻃﻴﻠﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺐ ﺑﻌﺪ
ﺃﻗﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺎﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺧﺴﺎﺭﺗﻪ ﻟﺼﺎﻟﺢ
ﺳﻴﺘﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺘﺎﻣﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ.
ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﻟﻨﺪﻱ ﻫﺪﻓﺎ
ﺛﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻴﻜﺲ
ﻓﻴﺮﺟﺴﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 13
ﻭﺃﻛﻤﻞ ﺛﻼﺛﻴﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ .33
ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ ﻋﺸﺮ ﻟﻴﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺗﺤﺖ ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺓ
ﻓﻴﺮﺟﺴﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻋﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ
ﻣﻨﺼﺒﻪ ﻋﺎﻡ 1986 .
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*البايرن ميونخ يستضيف البارسا في نصف نهائي ابطال اوربا
في تمام الساعة التاسعة و45 دقيقة بتوقيت مكة المكرمة وهو نفس توقيت السودان

سجل النجم الأرجنتيني ليونل ميسي حضوره في لائحة فريق برشلونة الإسباني الذي سيواجه نادي بايرن ميونيخ الألماني في ذهاب نصف نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا على الـ"أليانز أرينا".ويبدو أن طبيب النادي الكاتالوني لم يعطِ الضوء الأخضر بعد للإطار الفني من أجل إشراك ميسي في مواجهة نصف النهائي إلا أنّ تيتو فيلانوفا قرر إدراج اسم الساحر الأرجنتيني في لائحة "البلاوغرنا".وسجلت لائحة برشلونة غياب كل من القائد كارليس بويول المصاب بالإضافة إلى غياب البرازيلي أدريانو لأسباب تأديبية بموجب لائحة برشلونة   لحراسة المرمي فيكتور فالديز- خوسيه مانويل بينتو- أوير أولازبالفي خط الدفاع داني ألفش (البرازيلي)، جيرار بيكيه، جوردي ألبا، مارك بارترا، إيريك أبيدال (الفرنسي)، مارتن مونتويا، ألاكسندر سونغ (الكاميروني).في خط الوسط سارجيو بوسكاتش، سيسك فابريغاس، تشافي هيرنانديز، أندرياس إنييستا، تياغو ألكنتارا، جونثان دوس سانطوس (المكسيكي).في خط الهجوم دافيد فيا، ألاكسيس (التشيلي)، ليونيل ميسي (الأرجنتيني)، بيدرو رودريغيز، تايو.


*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

لجنة تسييرالمريخ المتوقع اعلانها اليوم الثلاثاء او ليوم الغد الاربعاء 

جمال الوالى
دكتور مصطفى عثمان إسماعيل رئيس المجلس للأعلى للإستثمار,
طارق سر الختم المدير العام لشركة سين للغلال.
... عبدالرحمن حسن مدير بنك أمدرمان الوطنى.
على عمر مدير بنك فيصل الإسلامى,
رجل الإعمال عبدالباسط حمزة,
رجل الأعمال عبدالله بله رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة ( أين)
رجل الأعمال الشاب هاشم صلاح مطر,
الفريق شرطة طارق عثمان الطاهر,
مساعد محمد أحمد مدير بنك التنمية الصناعية,
المستشار مدحت عبدالقادر



دقــــــــــــر يا عيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


مشكور الاخ ابراهيم
                        	*

----------


## الجراح

*وافر الشكر والتقدير ،،،، ما قصرت يا زعيم ،،،،


واصل ،،،،
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*مولانا ازهري : ليس من حق الوزير حل مجلسنا وسنذهب باختيارنا

 ألمح أزهري وداعة الله مساعد الأمين العام لنادي المريخ السوداني إلى أن هناك اتجاه لدى مجلس إدارة النادي لتقديم استقالة جماعية خلال اليومين القادمين.
وقال أزهري وداعة الله في تصريح لموقع كوورة مساء اليوم الاثنين إنهم كانوا في انتظار عودة رئيس النادي الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى ، لمناقشة المقترح الذي قدمه الأمين العام عصام الحاج بتقديم استقالة جماعية حتى يتمكن وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم تكوين لجنة تسيير تحل محل المجلس الحالي لمدة ثلاثة أشهر.
وكشف رئيس اللجنة القانونية بالنادي أن وزير الرياضة ليس من حقه حل مجلس المريخ الحالي أو تكوين لجنة تسيير في حالة استمرار المجلس ، وأشار إلي أن مقترح لجنة التسيير هو اقتراح من الأمين العام لإيجاد تسوية نهائية لازمة الحالية.
ولم ينفِ وداعة الله الأسماء المطروحة في الساحة المريخية لقيادة لجنة التسيير قائلاً :"الأسماء المطروحة قد تكون صحيحة فالأمر متروك لأهل المريخ وللوزير في حال ذهاب هذا المجلس في اختيار ما يرونه مناسباً لقيادة المريخ."
كووورة

*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*

المريخ يستضيف القراقير مساء اليوم بملعبه في مباراة تضميد الجراح
الكوكي يفاجيء الهلب بوجوه جديدة ومدرب الموردة امام الفرصة الاخيرة


كفرووتر/ الخرطوم يستضيف المريخ مساء اليوم بملعبه الموردة الخرطوم ضمن مباريات الاسبوع التاسع من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز حيث اكمل المريخ اعداده لمباراة اليوم بسلسلة من التمارين التي اعقبت مباراة الفريق امام الخرطوم الوطني والتي خسرها المريخ بهدف عكسي من لاعبه بلة جابر .. خلال الموسم الحالي تعرض المريخ الى هزيمتين الاولي كانت من الاهلي شندي بهدف خارج القواعد والثانية من الخرطوم الوطني على ملعبه وفيما تعادل المريخ خارج القواعد امام الهلال سلبيا وامام الهلال كادوقلي باستاد المريخ وتعتبر مباراة اليوم من اخطر المواجهات التي تنتظر المريخ خاصة ان منافس المريخ يمر بمحنة حقيقية ويدخل مباراة اليوم بدوافع كبيرة من اجل التقدم الى المراكز الامامية وجهازه الفني لا يملك ما يخسره على مستوى الاطار الفني الذي يخطط لوداع جميل بعد ان تم التعاقد مع مدرب جديد وهو ابن النادي السابق عبد المجيد جعفر الذي سوف يتسلم المهمة خلفا لمدرب محمد الحسن بعد مباراة اليوم مباشرة وتعد المباراة نقطة تحول بالنسبة له خاصة ان الفوز ربما يجعل المجلس يعيد الحسابات ويتيح له فرصة الاستمرار مع الطاقم الفني الجديد والخسارة تعني نهاية مؤلمة للمدرب الحسن.
يدخل فريق الموردة مباراة اليوم مكتمل الصفوف بعكس المريخ الذي يفقد عددا من لاعبيه بسبب الاصابة وعدم الجاهزية الفنية ويتوقع ان يواجه دفاع المريخ مصاعب ومتاعب في مباراة اليوم امام الموردة خاصة المهاجم الخطير اسامة التعايشة بجانب اللاعب نور الدجين عنتر وهناك القناصر الماهر شيبوب افضل نجوم الموردة في الفترة الحالية وكان اللاعب شيبوب لوحده يمثل فريقا في الفترة السابقة قبل ان تجتاح الموردة المشاكل بسبب قلى المال
المريخ يدخل مباراة اليوم برصيد 14 نقطة في المركز الثالث فيما يدخل الهلب المباراة وهو في المركز التاسع برصيد تسع نقاط وليس امامه سوي الفوز ويدخل المريخ مباراة اليوم بتوليفة تضم يس .. ضفر.. باسكال ..سادومبا.. مصعب.. علاء الدين..رامير كمال .. الباشا.. سليماني.. كلتشي.. العجب
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*المريخ يطارد الهلال بالقراقير اليوم في لقاء مثير




يشهد استاد المريخ في الثامنة من مساء اليوم اللقاء المثير الذي يجمع المريخ بفريق الموردة وذلك في الاسبوع التاسع من الدوري الممتاز لدورته الاولي يدخل فريق المريخ هذه المباراة علي امل التعويض عقب خسارته في الاسبوع الثامن امام الخرطوم الوطني وتفجر الاوضاع داخل القلعة الحمراء حيث يعمل الفريق علي لملمة اطرافه واستجماع قواه من اجل التعويض ويدخل هذه المباراة في المركز الثالث برصيد 14 نقطة ويقوده في مباراة اليوم كل من يس وباسكال وضفر وامير والباشا وبله جابر وهيثم والعجب وبقية الكوكبة . فريق الموردة اختتم تحضيراته للمباراة بتمارين يومية ويعمل علي تحسين موقفه بروليت المسابقة ويدخل مباراة اليوم محتلا المركز التاسع برصد 9 نقاط وله مباراة مؤجلة امام الاهلي شندي.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*المريخ يستضيف القراقير ويسعى لمصالحة الجماهير... عودة الكوكي سيكون لها مفعول السحر في اللقاء


يدخل فريق المريخ مباراته في الاسبوع الثامن امام القراقير العنيد بعد خسارتين متتاليتين امام كل من الاهلي شندي والخرطوم الوطني ويسعي في مباراة اليوم تعويض جماهيره من الخسارة ومصالحتهم بعرض قوي حتي يعودوا الي المدرجات كما كانوا امواجا مكسيكية لا تتوقف عن الهدير.
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*الاحمر واصل تدريباته بقوة لهذه المعركة الكروية:


استأنفت الفرقة الحمراء تدريباتها مباشرة بعد الخسارة من الخرطوم الوطني بهدف بله جابر في مرماه الذي نتج عن كرة عكسية متقنة من الطرف الايمن للكوماندوز السنوسي امينو في حالة لم يحسن بله تقديرها ليصيب فريقه في مقتل والذي عجز عن معادلة النتيجة حتي صافرة النهاية.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*التمارين شهدت تنافسا محموما بين جميع اللاعبين:

وضح من خلال التمارين التي خاضها الاحمر استعدادا لهذه المباراة المهمة التركيز الشديد عليها من جانب الجهاز الفني واللاعبين الذين دخلوا في تحدٍ مع انفسهم لاقناع جماهيرهم واجبارهم علي العودة للمدرجات من جديد بعد ان فقدت الجماهير الامل في فريقها واصبحت لا تتفاءل ابدا بتحقيق اية نتيجة ايجابية خلال هذا الموسم.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*عودة الكوكي جاءت في وقتها:

التونسي محمد عثمان الكوكي يعتبر من المدربين الممتازين ولا احد ينكر انه يتمتع بفكر كروي عالي وقد وضع بصمة بائنة في اداء فرقة الاهلي شندي الذي استطاع في وجوده ان يمثل السودان في بطولة الكونفدرالية بجانب تربعه علي المراكز الرابع في بطولة الدوري السوداني
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*في ظاهرة غريبة العجب يقود المران:

لاول مرة ومنذ فترة طويلة من الاستقرار الفني والاداري الذي ظل يعيشه المريخ مما اسهم في تميزه عن غيره من فرق الممتاز وكان الوحيد الذي لا يعاني نقصا في اي شيء ولكن بعد الانتقالات الاخيرة التي تقدم بها مجلس الادارة عاني الاحمر كثيرا ودخل لاعبوه في حالة استياء ربما تؤثر عليهم في مقبل المباريات وفي المران الذي يسبق الاخير بيومين قاد فيصل العجب كابتن الفريق المران بعد تخلف مفاجيء للكوكي ومساعده خالد احمد المصطفي وسط دهشة الجميع خاصة وانه اعلن قبل يوم من المران عودته واشرافه علي التدريب.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*تأكد غياب بله جابر عن لقاء اليوم:

اصبحت مشاركة لاعب الطرف الايمن بله جابر في حكم المعدوم وذلك بعد تعرضه لبعض الالام في الظهر عقب نهاية مباراة فريقه مع الكوماندوز التي خسرها المريخ بهدفه العكسي في شباك الحارس يس يوسف الذي لم يستطع ان يفعل حيالها شيئا.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*المريخ محتاج للفوز بشدة في هذه المباراة:

لابد لفرقة المريخ من الفوز بنقاط هذه المعركة القوية حتي لا يتواصل نزيف النقاط الذي سيؤدي حتما الي تدحرج الاحمر اكثر نحو المراكز المتأخرة في ظل المستوي المتصاعد لفرق الممتاز خاصة الاهلي شندي والذي له مباراة مؤجلة مع الموردة والتي اذا فاز فيها سيكون في الصدارة بلا منافس الي ان تحين مباراته مع الهلال.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*الاحمر يستضيف القراقير في لقاء مثير بالقلعة الحمراء اليوم:

يستضيف المريخ عند الثامنة مساء اليوم بملعبه بامدرمان بالقلعة الحمراء فريق الموردة العاصمي في لقاء يتوقع ان يأتي مثيرا وقويا من الجانبين وقد ظلت لقاءات الفريقين دائما تتسم بالندية والحماس حتي وان كانت الموردة في اسوأ حالاتها يدخل المريخ مواجهة اليوم بترتيب ثالث روليت المنافسة خلف الخرطوم الوطني بـ 14 نقطة حصل عليها من فوز كبير في افتتاح الممتاز علي الاتحاد مدني باربعة اهداف دون مقابل ثم الفوز علي النسور بهدفين مقابل هدف بينما تعادل مع هلال الجبال في الاسبوع الثالث بهدف لكل ثم تعادل اخر امام الهلال العاصمي سلبي بدون اهداف وكذلك الفوز علي الامل عطبرة بهدف ثم الخسارة من النمور والكوماندوز.

اما فريق الموردة الذي يحتل المركز التاسع في الترتيب بتسع نقاط فقط وله مباراة مؤجلة من الاسبوع الثامن مع الاهلي شندي يسعي الي تحسين موقفه في روليت المنافسة وهذه النقاط حصل عليها بفوزين علي الاهلي مدني 1/صفر والامل عطبرة 3/1 وقد تعرضت الموردة لخسارة من هلال كادوقلي في الاسبوع الاول بنتيجة 3/صفر وكذلك الخسارة من الخرطوم الوطني بهدف وتعادلان امام الاهلي الخرطومي والاتحاد مدني وقد استعد القراقير جيدا لهذا اللقاء ويضعون آمالا عراضا ويطمحون في تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية امام المريخ الذي هو الآخر يسعي لتحسين الصورة الباهتة التي ظهر بها الايام الفائتة.
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ﺣﺎﺋﻂ ﺻﺪ
ﻟﻴﺲ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﺣﺪﻩ ﺗﺎﺗﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ
*ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻛﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ
ﺑﺘﻌﻴﻴﻦ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺗﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﻈﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺩﺧﻞ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺇﺑﺘﻌﺎﺩ
ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺳﻤﺎﻟﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻤﺎ ﺗﺴﺒﺐ ﻓﻰ
... ﺣﺎﻟﻪ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺑﻜﻪ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﺧﺎﺻﻪ
ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﻳﺘﻌﻠﻖ ﺑﺎﻻﻣﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﻪ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ
*ﺇﻗﺘﻨﻊ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻣﻦ
ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻟﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺇﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ
ﻣﺸﺘﺮﻙ ﺿﻤﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ
ﺍﻻﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺷﺮﻑ
ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺰﻳﻨﻪ
*ﻭﺍﻓﻖ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻮﻟﻰ ﺭﺋﺎﺳﺔ
ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﺑﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺳﻤﺎﻟﻴﻪ ﻭﺗﻌﻬﺪ ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺎً ﺑﺎﻗﻨﺎﻋﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ
ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺿﻤﻦ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
*ﻭﺗﻀﻢ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺷﺤﻪ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺭﺯﻩ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺠﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﺍﻻﻋﻤﺎﻝ
ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﻰ ﻓﺎﻧﻬﺎ ﺗﻀﻢ
ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻘﺪﺭ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻋﻤﻠﺖ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻞ
ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﻰ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﻼﺩ
*ﺇﺷﺘﻤﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺷﺤﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺩﻛﺘﻮﺭ
ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺇﺳﻤﺎﻋﻴﻞ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ
ﻟﻸﻋﻠﻰ ﻟﻺﺳﺘﺜﻤﺎﺭ,ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﺳﺮ ﺍﻟﺨﺘﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ
ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﺸﺮﻛﺔ ﺳﻴﻦ ﻟﻠﻐﻼﻝ. ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ﺣﺴﻦ
ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺑﻨﻚ ﺃﻣﺪﺭﻣﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻰ. ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ
ﺑﻨﻚ ﻓﻴﺼﻞ ﺍﻹﺳﻼﻣﻰ, ﺭﺟﻞ ﺍﻹﻋﻤﺎﻝ
ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺒﺎﺳﻂ ﺣﻤﺰﺓ,ﺭﺟﻞ ﺍﻷﻋﻤﺎﻝ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺑﻠﻪ
ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺷﺮﻛﺔ ) ﺃﻳﻦ,( ﺭﺟﻞ
ﺍﻷﻋﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﻫﺎﺷﻢ ﺻﻼﺡ ﻣﻄﺮ, ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
ﺷﺮﻃﺔ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ, ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ
ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺑﻨﻚ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻤﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﻨﺎﻋﻴﺔ, ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺸﺎﺭ
ﻣﺪﺣﺖ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭ ﻭﺩﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻣﺪﺛﺮ ﺧﻴﺮﻯ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ
ﻣﻨﺘﺪﻯ ﻣﺤﺒﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .
*ﺑﻤﺮﺍﺟﻌﺔ ﺳﺮﻳﻌﻪ ﻟﻠﻘﺎﺋﻤﻪ ﻳﺘﻀﺢ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻧﻬﺎ
ﺗﺨﻠﻮ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎً ﻣﻦ ﺍﻯ ﺍﺳﻢ ﻟﻪ ﻋﻼﻗﺔ ﺑﺎﻻﺩﺍﺭﻩ
ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺮﻳﺐ ﺍﻭ ﺑﻌﻴﺪ.ﻭﺭﻛﺰﺕ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺳﻤﺎﻟﻴﻪ ﻭﺷﺨﺼﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﺧﺮﻯ ﺫﺍﺕ
ﻣﻴﻮﻝ ﺳﻴﺎﺳﻴﻪ
*ﻻ ﻳﻮﺟﺪ ﺇﻋﺘﺮﺍﺽ ﺷﺨﺼﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻯ ﺍﺳﻢ
ﺿﻤﻦ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﻤﻪ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﻭﺑﻜﻞ ﺑﺴﺎﻃﻪ
ﺍﻥ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺮﻩ ﺇﺧﺮﻯ ﻟﻤﺮﺑﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺸﻞ
ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻯ ﻓﻰ ﻇﻞ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻻﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻳﻪ
ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻨﻜﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺴﺎﻫﻢ ﻓﻰ ﺗﻨﻈﻴﻢ
ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻭﻯ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
*ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﺎﺩﺗﻰ ﺑﺤﺎﺟﻪ ﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺎﺕ )ﺗﻌﺮﻑ
ﺷﻐﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻩ( ﺑﺎﻻﺿﺎﻓﻪ ﻟﻠﺸﺨﺼﻴﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺳﻤﺎﻟﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﻻﻏﻨﻰ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻯ
ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﻻﻥ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﺗﻌﺘﻤﺪ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ
*ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﻮﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﺭﺋﺎﺳﺔ
ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻓﺸﻞ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻰ ﺇﺣﺮﺍﺯ
ﺍﻯ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺩﺍﺧﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻭ ﺧﺎﺭﺟﻴﻪ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻟﺼﺮﻑ
ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ
ﺍﻟﻔﺸﻞ ﻭﻗﺘﻬﺎ ﻧﺴﺒﺔ ﻟﻐﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻔﻬﻢ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻯ
ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﻣﻦ
ﻛﺎﻥ ﻟﻪ ﻋﻼﻗﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﺸﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻰ ﺇﻧﺸﻐﻞ ﻭﻗﺘﻬﺎ
ﺑﻤﺼﺎﻟﺤﻪ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﻪ ﻭﺗﻨﺎﺳﻰ ﺩﻭﺭﻩ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺳﻰ
ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻯ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
*ﻭﻟﻮ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﻳﺎﺗﻰ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﻟﺘﻮﺝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻣﻠﻜﺎً ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻭﺇﺣﺘﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ
ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻓﻰ ﻋﻬﺪ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ.ﻻﻥ
ﻣﺎﺗﻢ ﺻﺮﻓﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻣﻮﺍﻝ ﻭﻗﺘﻬﺎ ﻳﻔﻮﻕ ﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺎﻝ
ﻭﺭﻏﻢ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺼﻠﻪ ﺳﻮﻯ ﻣﺰﻳﺪﺍً
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﺧﻔﺎﻕ
*ﺑﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﺧﺮﻯ ﻟﻠﻘﺎﺋﻤﻪ ﻧﺠﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ
ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪﻩ ﺿﻤﻦ
ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﻤﺘﻠﻚ ﺧﺒﺮﻩ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﻳﻪ)ﻗﻠﻴﻠﻪ( ﻣﻦ
ﺧﻼﻝ ﻋﻤﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺭﺋﻴﺴﺎً ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ.ﻭﻓﻰ
ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻥ ﻋﻼﻗﺔ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ
ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻬﻢ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻯ ﺿﻌﻴﻔﻪ ﺟﺪﺍ.ﻓﻜﻴﻒ
ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺣﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﺳﺎﺩﺗﻰ
ﻃﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻋﻤﻠﺖ
ﺑﺎﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻰ ﻻﺗﻤﺘﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻓﻴﻪ ؟
*ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻹﻛﺘﻔﺎﺀ ﺑﺜﻼﺛﻪ ﺍﻭ ﺍﺭﺑﻌﻪ
ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺎﺕ ﺭﺍﺳﻤﺎﻟﻴﻪ ﺑﺎﻻﺿﺎﻓﻪ ﻟﻠﺴﻴﺪ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ
ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ .ﻭﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﻘﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
)ﺍﻻﻭﻓﻴﺎﺀ(ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﻌﻠﻤﻮﻥ ﺩﺭﻭﺏ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ
ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻰ ﺟﻴﺪﺍً ﻭﻓﻰ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﻗﻠﺒﻬﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ ﻟﻤﺼﺎﻟﺤﻬﻢ
ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺴﺎﺏ ﻣﺼﻠﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
*ﻛﻞ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻴﻪ ﺻﺎﺣﺒﺖ ﺍﻻﻣﻮﺍﻝ ﺗﻌﻤﻞ
ﻋﻠﻰ )ﺭﻓﺪ(ﻣﺠﺎﻟﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺍﺗﻬﺎ ﺑﺸﺨﺼﻴﺎﺕ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺩﺭﺍﻳﺔ ﺗﺎﻣﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻰ .ﻭﻻﺗﻜﺘﻔﻰ
ﺑﻮﺟﻮﺩ ﺍﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻻﻣﻮﺍﻝ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﺄﻥ
ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻰ ﻳﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎً ﻋﻦ ﺩﻧﻴﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ
ﻭﺍﻻﻋﻤﺎﻝ
*ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻦ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺤﻞ
ﻣﺸﺎﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﻳﻪ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺭﺟﻌﻪ ﻭ ﻟﻜﻨﻪ
ﻟﻦ ﻳﺤﻞ ﻣﺸﺎﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻳﻪ ﺑﻞ ﺳﻴﺰﻳﺪﻫﺎ
ﺳﻮﺀ ﻧﺴﺒﺔ ﻟﻐﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﻨﻜﻪ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻳﻪ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻫﺬﻩ
ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺎﺕ ﻭﻳﺒﺪﻭ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺎً ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻻﻣﻮﺍﻝ ﻓﻘﻂ
*ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﻌﺎﻧﻪ ﺑﻌﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺑﻨﺎﺋﻪ
ﺍﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﻩ ﻣﻦ )ﺧﺎﺭﺝ
ﺍﻟﺒﻼﺩ(ﻭ ﻓﻰ ﺩﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻴﺞ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻰ ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪﺍً ﻭﻣﺎ
ﺍﻛﺜﺮﻫﻢ.ﺧﺎﺻﻪ ﻭﺍﻥ ﺇﺳﻬﺎﻣﺎﺗﻬﻢ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻳﻪ
ﻭﺍﺿﺤﻪ ﻟﻠﻜﻞ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻴﺠﻴﻪ
*ﻭﺍﻻﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺇﺑﻌﺎﺩ ﺍﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﻟﺢ
ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺮﻭﻓﻴﻦ ﻟﻠﻜﻞ.ﻭﺍﺛﻖ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎً ﺍﻥ ﻫﺬﻩ
ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺎﺕ ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻋﻠﻤﺖ ﺑﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ
ﺑﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺎﺕ ﺭﺍﺳﻤﺎﻟﻴﻪ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﻩ ﺳﺘﻌﻤﻞ
ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺤﻴﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ
ﻭﺍﻟﻠﺤﺎﻕ )ﺑﺎﻟﻜﻴﻜﻪ(ﻭﺍﺧﺬ ﺣﺼﺘﻬﻢ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ
*ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﺭﺋﻴﺴﺎً
ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺇﻛﺘﻆ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﺑﻌﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻠﺤﺠﻴﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺎﻣﻌﻴﻦ.ﻓﻤﺎﺑﺎﻟﻚ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﺎﺗﻰ
ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻭﺑﺼﺤﺒﺘﻪ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺻﺤﺎﺏ
ﺍﻻﻣﻮﺍﻝ؟ﺇﺫﺍ ﻟﻢ ﻳُﺤﺴﻢ ﺍﻣﺮ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﺳﻴﺼﺒﺢ
ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﻋﻦ )ﺳﻮﻕ
ﺑﻮﺭﺻﻪ(ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﻟﻬﺆﻻﺀ
*ﺍﺗﻤﻨﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻓﻴﻖ ﻟﻠﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﻩ
ﻭﻧﺼﻴﺤﺘﻰ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺒﻌﺪﻭﺍ ﻋﻦ ﺧﻔﺎﻓﻴﺶ
ﺍﻟﻈﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻻﺗﺮﻳﺪ ﺳﻮﻯ ﻣﺼﺎﻟﺤﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﻪ
ﻓﻘﻂ ﻭﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻹﺧﻔﺎﻕ ﺗﻨﺴﺤﺐ ﺑﻬﺪﻭﺀ ﺗﺎﺭﻛﻪ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳُﻌﺎﻧﻰ ﻭﺣﺪﻩ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﻻﻳﻌﻨﻴﻬﻢ
ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﺘﺮ
*ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻟﺤﻠﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻟﻘﺎﺀﻩ ﺑﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﻗﻴﺮ
ﺑﺎﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻰ ﺍﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﺇﺳﺘﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﻪ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﻴﻊ
*ﻋﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻰ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ ﻣﻦ
ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻟﻺﺷﺮﺍﻑ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻩ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻭﻗﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺮﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺘﺎﻣﻰ ﺇﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍً ﻟﻠﻤﻮﺭﺩﻩ
*ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺷﺄﻧﻬﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺗُﻌﻴﺪ ﺍﻹﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ
ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻴﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺇﻓﺘﻘﺪﻧﺎﻫﺎ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ
ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻟﻤﻪ
*ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻣﻨﺤﺼﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
ﻭﻧﺘﻤﻨﻰ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻹﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻣﻦ
ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﺑﺎﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
*ﻟﻦ ﻳﻠﻮﻡ ﺍﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺇﺫﺍ ﻣﺎﻗﺮﺭﺕ
ﻋﺪﻡ ﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻻﻥ ﻣﺎﻭﺟﺪﺗﻪ ﻓﻰ
ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﻪ ﻛﻔﻴﻞ ﻟﺠﻌﻠﻬﺎ ﺗﻬﺠﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ
ﻟﺤﻴﻦ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻧﻌﺮﻓﻪ
*ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻰ ﺣﻮﺟﻪ ﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻩ
ﻭﺍﺑﻨﺎﺋﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﻈﻠﻢ
ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺩﺧﻞ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻟﻌﺪﺓ ﺍﺳﺒﺎﺏ ﻳﻌﻠﻤﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ
ﺣﺎﺋﻂ ﺍﺧﻴﺮ
ﻋﻮﺩ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﻳﺎﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﺪ


*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*حسرة في الموردة لغياب روني امام المريخ


اجري فريق كرة القدم بالمريخ مرانا خفيفا استمر لمدة 45 دقيقة بملعبه عصر امس في اطار ختام تحضيرات الفريق لمباراة اليوم امام الموردة في الاسبوع التاسع من الدوري الممتاز واشتمل المران علي تدريبات اللياقة وتفكيك العضلات وتمارين الكرة واشرف علي المران المدرب الكوكي والذي عمل علي وضع اللمسات النهائية لاستراتيجية المباراة اليوم من خلال المران الذي شهد مشاركة جميع اللاعبين.
كل قادة المورداب كانت تمني نفسها بان تشاهد فريقها قويا وهصورا في النسخة الحالية من الدوري الممتاز خاصة مهاجم الفريق احمد عادل الذي يعتبر قائد انتصارات وهو من عينة المهاجمين اصحاب نزعات هجومية مشهود لها لكن اللاعب لم يحالفه التوفيق في تحقيق هذا الطموح وهناك حسرة في الموردة علي غيابه عن المشاركة مع الفريق في مباراة المريخ اليوم بعامل الاصابة.


*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*طاع الشباب بالمريخ يتسلم دعم المستشار مدحت

تسلم ظهر امس قطاع شباب المريخ دعم قطب المريخ المستشار مدحت عبدالقادر وهو عبارة عن مبلغ عشرين مليون علي ان يتم تسليم باقي المبلغ خلال اليومين القادمين وهو عبارة عن عشرة ملايين ايضا ليكون الاجمالي عشرين مليون وقام طارق المعتصم بتقديم دعم مماثل لفريق شباب المريخ ايضا.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*حائط صد


ليس بالمال وحده تاتى البطولات


*اصبح من المؤكد ان يقوم السيد الوزير بتعيين لجنة تسيير من اجل الخروج بالمريخ من النفق المظلم الذى دخل فيه بسبب إبتعاد الراسماليه من مجلس المريخ مما تسبب فى حاله كبيره من الربكه داخل الإداره خاصه فيما يتعلق بالامور الماليه للفريق


*إقتنع الدكتور جمال الوالى بالعودة من جديد لرئاسة نادى المريخ بعد إجتماع مشترك ضمه إلى جانب السيد عصام الحاج الامين العام لنادى المريخ والسيد خالد شرف الدين امين الخزينه


*وافق السيد جمال الوالى على تولى رئاسة نادى المريخ من جديد بمعية عدد من الراسماليه وتعهد شخصياً باقناعهم من اجل العمل ضمن مجلس إدارة نادى المريخ


*وتضم القائمه المرشحه عدد من الشخصيات البارزه فى مجال المال والاعمال وحتى على المستوى السياسى فانها تضم عدد مقدر من الاسماء التى عملت فى الحقل السياسى بالبلاد
*إشتملت القائمه المرشحه على دكتور مصطفى عثمان إسماعيل رئيس المجلس للأعلى للإستثمار,طارق سر الختم المدير العام لشركة سين للغلال. عبدالرحمن حسن مدير بنك أمدرمان الوطنى. على عمر مدير بنك فيصل الإسلامى, رجل الإعمال عبدالباسط حمزة,رجل الأعمال عبدالله بله رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة ( أين), رجل الأعمال الشاب هاشم صلاح مطر, الفريق شرطة طارق عثمان الطاهر, مساعد محمد أحمد مدير بنك التنمية الصناعية, المستشار مدحت عبدالقادر ودكتور مدثر خيرى مدير منتدى محبى المريخ .


*بمراجعة سريعه للقائمه يتضح للجميع انها تخلو تماماً من اى اسم له علاقة بالاداره الرياضيه من قريب او بعيد.وركزت على الشخصيات الراسماليه وشخصيات اخرى ذات ميول سياسيه


*لا يوجد إعتراض شخصى على اى اسم ضمن هذه القائمه ولكن يمكن وبكل بساطه ان يعود المريخ مره إخرى لمربع الفشل الإدارى فى ظل غياب الاسماء الإداريه المحنكه التى يمكن ان تساهم فى تنظيم العمل الكروى بالمريخ


*المريخ سادتى بحاجه لشخصيات (تعرف شغل الكره) بالاضافه للشخصيات الراسماليه التى اصبح لاغنى عنها فى اى مجلس إداره لان كرة القدم اصبحت تعتمد على المال فى المقام الاول


*عندما تولى الدكتور جمال الوالى رئاسة نادى المريخ من قبل فشل الفريق فى إحراز اى بطولة داخليه او خارجيه رغم الصرف الكبير من جانب الدكتور جمال الوالى وكان الفشل وقتها نسبة لغياب الفهم الإدارى المطلوب فى المجلس الاحمر وحتى من كان له علاقه بالشان الرياضى إنشغل وقتها بمصالحه الشخصيه وتناسى دوره الاساسى فى العمل الإدارى بالمريخ


*ولو كان المال ياتى بالبطولات لتوج المريخ نفسه ملكاً على افريقيا وإحتكر الدورى الممتاز فى عهد الدكتور جمال الوالى.لان ماتم صرفه من اموال وقتها يفوق حد الخيال ورغم ذلك لم تكون المحصله سوى مزيداً من الإخفاق


*بعودة اخرى للقائمه نجد ان السيد جمال الوالى يعتبر الشخصيه الوحيده ضمن القائمه التى تمتلك خبره إداريه(قليله) من خلال عمله السابق رئيساً لنادى المريخ.وفى نفس الوقت يعلم الجميع ان علاقة جمال الوالى بالفهم الإدارى ضعيفه جدا.فكيف سيكون حال المجلس الاحمر القادم سادتى طالما ان الشخصيه الوحيده التى عملت بالوسط الرياضى لاتمتلك الخبره الكافيه ؟


*كان يمكن الإكتفاء بثلاثه او اربعه شخصيات راسماليه بالاضافه للسيد جمال الوالى .وتكون البقيه من ابناء المريخ(الاوفياء)الذين يعلمون دروب العمل الرياضى جيداً وفى نفس الوقت قلبهم على المريخ الكيان دون النظر لمصالحهم الشخصيه على حساب مصلحة المريخ


*كل الانديه العالميه صاحبت الاموال تعمل على (رفد)مجالس إداراتها بشخصيات على دراية تامه بالعمل الرياضى .ولاتكتفى بوجود اصحاب الاموال فقط لان الشأن الرياضى يختلف تماماً عن دنيا المال والاعمال


*مجلس التسيير المعلن يمكن ان يحل مشاكل المريخ الماديه بدون رجعه و لكنه لن يحل مشاكل المريخ الإداريه بل سيزيدها سوء نسبة لغياب الحنكه الإداريه بين هذه الشخصيات ويبدو التركيز واضحاً على اصحاب الاموال فقط


*يمكن للمريخ الإستعانه بعدد من ابنائه اصحاب الخبرات الإداريه الكبيره من (خارج البلاد)و فى دول الخليج العربى تحديداً وما اكثرهم.خاصه وان إسهاماتهم الإداريه واضحه للكل فى الانديه الخليجيه


*والاهم من ذلك إبعاد اصحاب المصالح المعروفين للكل.واثق تماماً ان هذه الشخصيات وبعد ان علمت بعودة الوالى بمعية شخصيات راسماليه كبيره ستعمل المستحيل من اجل العوده من جديد واللحاق (بالكيكه)واخذ حصتهم منها


*عندما كان الدكتور جمال الوالى رئيساً لنادى المريخ إكتظ مجلس الإداره بعدد من المصلحجيه والطامعين.فمابالك عندما ياتى جمال الوالى وبصحبته عدد من اصحاب الاموال؟إذا لم يُحسم امر هؤلاء سيصبح نادى المريخ عبارة عن (سوق بورصه)بالنسبة لهؤلاء


*اتمنى التوفيق للمجموعة الجديده ونصيحتى لهم ان يبعدوا عن خفافيش الظلام التى لاتريد سوى مصالحها الشخصيه فقط وعند الإخفاق تنسحب بهدوء تاركه المريخ يُعانى وحده وكان الامر لايعنيهم


فى السنتر


*يعود المريخ من جديد لحلبة التنافس المحلى من خلال لقاءه بفرقة القراقير باستاد المريخ فى اجواء إستثنائيه للجميع


*عاد المدرب التونسى عثمان الكوكى من جديد للإشراف على فريق الكره بالمريخ وقاد التمرين الختامى إستعداداً للمورده


*عودة الكوكى من شأنها ان تُعيد الإنضباط والهيبة التى إفتقدناها مع الكابتن خالد احمد المصطفى صاحب الشخصيه المسالمه


*اصبح التركيز منحصر على الدورى الممتاز ونتمنى عودة المريخ لطريق الإنتصارات من جديد باذن الله


*لن يلوم احد الجماهير الحمراء إذا ماقررت عدم دخول مباراة اليوم لان ماوجدته فى الفتره الماضيه كفيل لجعلها تهجر المدرجات لحين عودة المريخ الذى نعرفه


*ولكن يبقى المريخ فى حوجه لجماهيره وابنائه من اجل الخروج من النفق المظلم الذى دخل فيه لعدة اسباب يعلمها الجميع


حائط اخير
عود لينا يانجم السعد
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*مريخ السلاطين يرفض الهزيمة.. ومحسن يفكر في مباغتة الفرسان مبكرا

يفكر مدرب مريخ الفاشر الكابتن محسن سيد في مباغتة منافسه فريق الاهلي الخرطوم بهدف سريع في اللقاء الذي يجمع بين الفريقين مساء يوم غد الاربعاء بالخرطوم خاصة بعد القسم الذي اداه مدرب مريخ السلاطين مع لاعبيه عقب مباراتهم الاخيرة امام هلال كادوقلي في الفاشر بعدم الهزيمة من اي فريق في مبارياتهم سواءً داخل الارض بالفاشر او خارجها..
لكن ابرز مايفكر فيه محسن الحديث المطول مع لاعبيه حول اهدارهم للفرص السهلة داخل الصندوق مثلما حدث ذلك في مباراة هلال كادوقلي الاخيرة بالفاشر والتي كان يمكن فيها للمريخ حسم المباراة من الشوط الاول لولا ضياع مجموعة من الفرص السهلة والفرص الاخري التي وجدها فريقه في منتصف الشوط الثاني.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*من المتوقع ان يشرك ﻣﺪﺭﺏ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ
ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍليوم ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺭﺩﺓ ﻓﻲ الاسبوع الثامن
لبطولة ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
ﻳﺲ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺮﺍﺳﺔ
... ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻲ .. ﺿﻔﺮ .. ﺑﺎﺳﻜﺎﻝ
ﻗﻠﺒﻲ ﺩﻓﺎﻉ .. ﺳﺎﺩﻭﻣﺒﺎ
ﻭﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﻃﺮﺍﻑ
ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﻭﺍﻣﻴﺮ
ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺤﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ
ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻭ ﺳﻠﻴﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺻﻨﺎﻋﺔ
ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ ﻭﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺳﻊ ﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ
ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
23/4/2013 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
×
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺭﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ – ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
24/4/2013 ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ×
ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ
ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﺣﻴﺼﺎ – ﺷﻨﺪﻱ
24/4/2013 ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻲ ×
ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ – ﻛﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻲ
24/4/2013 ﺍﻷﻣﻞ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ×
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ – ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ
24/4/2013 ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ×
ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ – ﻣﺪﻧﻲ
24/4/2013 ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
×
ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ – ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
25/4/2013 ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ
×
ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ – ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*اراء وتعليقات


عبده قابل




34 لقاءً في الممتاز بين المريخ والموردة كسب المريخ 25 مقابل 5 للموردة


{ اليوم وباستاد المريخ يقام اللقاء الافتتاحي للاسبوع التاسع للدوري الممتاز بين فريقي المريخ والموردة وهو لقاء كان عندما يقام في الظروف العادية يعتبر من اقوى واكثر اللقاءات اثارة والان وظروف الناديين تدنت وتدهورت كثيراً فإن اللقاء لن يكون في مستوى لقاءات الفريقين السابقة.


{ المعروف ان بطولة الدوري الممتاز بدأت قبل 17 عاماً أي في موسم 95/96 وفي خلال هذه الفترة الطويلة هناك 34 لقاءً جمع بين الفريقين في الدوري الممتاز بعد حصرها تأكد مدى التفوق الكبير والكاسح الذي حققه المريخ على الموردة في الـ 34 لقاء.


{ أول لقاء في الممتاز جمع بين الفريقين اقيم باستاد المريخ في يوم الجمعة 24/5/1996 وانتهى بالتعادل السلبي أما لقاء الدورة الثانية لأول موسم الذي كان مسرحه استاد الهلال حققت فيه الموردة الفوز على المريخ بهدف سجله عبد المجيد جعفر الذي انتقل فيما بعد للمريخ واصبح واحدًا من اخطر هدافيه.  














{ تواصلت لقاءات مريخ موردة حتى وصلت إلى 34 لقاءً في نهاية الموسم الماضي ولقاء اليوم يحمل الرقم 35 ليكون الفريقان من اكثر فرق الدوري الممتاز اداءً للمباريات معاً.


{ المريخ في الـ 34 لقاءً استطاع أن يكسب 25 لقاءً مقابل 5 انتصارات للموردة و4 مباريات انتهت بالتعادل.


{ من خلال الانتصارات التي حققها المريخ على الموردة يتأكد ان انتصارات المريخ جاءت خمسة اضعاف الانتصارات التي حققتها الموردة عليه!


{ بالنسبة للاهداف التي احرزت في لقاءات الفريقين استطاع المريخ أن يحرز 75 هدفاً في شباك الموردة مقابل 12 هدفاً فقط سجلتها الموردة في شباك المريخ!!


كيف حققت الموردة انتصاراتها الخمسة على المريخ؟؟:


{ الخمسة انتصارات التي حققتها الموردة على المريخ جاءت كالآتي:


ـ في يوم الخميس 15/8/96 فازت الموردة 1/صفر عبد المجيد جعفر.


ـ الخميس 9/10/97 فازت الموردة 1/صفر ـ خالد برشم ـ واهدر نفس اللاعب ضربة جزاء للموردة.


ـ الاثنين 17/5/1999 كسبت الموردة 2/1 سجلهما حافظ السوكي وهيثم السعودي وهدف المريخ للعجب.


ـ الاربعاء 26/7/2000 فازت الموردة 2/صفر لعمار ابو كدوك ومروان هجو.


ـ الفوز الخامس والاخير حققته الموردة على المريخ يوم الخميس 29/3/2007 جاء الفوز بنتيجة 2/1 احرزهما التاج ابراهيم ويوسف الصيني وللمريخ هيثم طمبل.


{ اخر فوز حققته الموردة في الممتاز على المريخ هو الذي أشرنا إليه في السطور السابقة وبعد ذلك الفوز لعبت الموردة 11 مباراة متتالية مع المريخ لم تفز أو تتعادل في أيٍّ منها.


انتصارات المريخ الـ 34 كيف جاءت؟؟:


{ أول فوز حققه المريخ على الموردة في الدوري الممتاز جاء في ثاني موسم للبطولة وفي الدورة الاولى وذلك بهدف سجله اموكاشي المباراة اقيمت باستاد المريخ في يوم الجمعة 9/5/1997.


ـ اخر فوز حققه المريخ جاء بنتيجة 3/صفر في الموسم الماضي سجلها كلتشي هدفين وهدف لمصعب عمر.


ـ الفوز بنتيجة 1/صفر كان هو الاكثر الذي فاز به المريخ إذ كسب 8 مباريات بنتيجة 1/صفر.


ـ الفوز 2/صفر جاء في المرتبة الثانية في انتصارات المريخ إذ فاز به المريخ في أربع مباريات.


ـ الفوز 4/1 و 5/صفر فاز بهما المريخ ثلاث مرات لكل منهما.


ـ نتيجة 3/1 فاز بها المريخ مرتين .


ـ مرة واحدة حقق المريخ الفوز بنتائج 2/1 و 3/صفر و 3/2 و4/صفر و6/صفر.


ـ أكبر فوز حققه المريخ هو الفوز الذي حققه في يوم الثلاثاء 3/4/2006 عندما فاز على الموردة 6/صفر سجل عبد الحميد السعودي سوبر هاتريك أربعة أهداف وهدف لكل من علاء الدين يوسف ومهند الجيلي.


عبد الحميد السعودي هداف اللقاءات:


{ مهاجم المريخ عبد الحميد السعودي هو هداف لقاءات المريخ والموردة بتسجيله عشرة أهداف في شباك الموردة سجلها في أربع مباريات جاءت على النحو التالي:


ـ في المباراة التي حقق فيها المريخ الفوز 5/صفر الاربعاء 21/9/2 سجل عبد الحميد السعودي أربعة أهداف.


ـ في المباراة التي لعبها الفريق في يوم الثلاثاء 3/4/2006 احرز السعودي أربعة أهداف أيضاً في المباراة التي حقق فيها المريخ الفوز 6/صفر تم تسجيل هدف في كل مباراة من المباريات التي لعبها الفريقان ليصل السعودي بعدد اهدافه في شباك الموردة إلى عشرة اهداف تصدر بها قائمة هدافي لقاءات مريخ موردة.


ـ ـ فيصل العجب كابتن المريخ احرز تسعة أهداف كهداف ثاني للقاءات مريخ موردة.


موقف الفريقين قبل مباراة اليوم:


{ المريخ لعب ثماني مباريات هي مبارياته كاملة في الدورة الاولى وتبقت للمريخ عقب مباراة اليوم أربع مباريات .


{ الموردة لعبت سبع مباريات لتأجيل مباراتها في الموسم التاسع مع اهلي شندي نظراً لاستعداده لمباراته مع الاسماعيلي.


{ الموردة من المباريات السبع التي لعبتها حققت الفوز في مباراتين وتعادلت ثلاث مرات وخسرت مباراتين.


{ المريخ رصيده 14 نقطة احتل بها المركز الثالث.


{ الموردة جاء ترتيبها عقب اخر مباراة لعبتها في المركز التاسع برصيد تسع نقاط.
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ

ﻣﻮﻗﻌﺔ ﻧﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ
ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﻗﻴﺮ .. ﻭﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﺒﺎﺭﻙ ﺭﺋﺎﺳﺔ
ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ
ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻧﺲ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺭﺩﺓ .. ﻓﻬﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺎﻝ
ﺗﺘﻮﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ .. ﺑﻮﻱ ﻭﻓﺪﺍﺳﻲ
ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺣﺴﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻋﺎﻓﻴﺔ .. ﻭﻣﺴﺎﻭﻱ
ﻳﻮﻗﻊ ﻋﻘﺪﺍ ﻣﻊ ﻭﻛﻴﻞ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ
... ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍ ﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ
ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺴﺘﻀﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺭﺩﺓ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﻳﺨﺘﺎﺭ 23 ﻻﻋﺒﺎ ﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ
ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ
ﻧﻮﺭﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻋﻨﺘﺮ ﻳﻌﺪ ﺑﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ
ﻗﺮﻳﺶ : ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺻﻤﺎﻡ ﺍﻣﺎﻥ
ﻟﻠﻘﺒﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
ﺿﻘﻞ : ﺳﻨﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻯ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ
ﻳﺮﺃﺳﻪ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ
ﺳﺎﻧﺘﻮ : ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻟﻠﻘﻠﻌﺔ
ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺍﺷﺮﺍﻙ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ
ﻣﻴﺴﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ
ﺑﺎﺭﻳﺲ ﺳﺎﻥ ﺟﻴﺮﻣﺎﻥ


*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*شكراً الاخ ابراهيم والاخ عبدالغنى على الاخبار الصباحية
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغني حمد المريخابي
					



المريخ يستضيف القراقير مساء اليوم بملعبه في مباراة تضميد الجراح
الكوكي يفاجيء الهلب بوجوه جديدة ومدرب الموردة امام الفرصة الاخيرة


كفرووتر/ الخرطوم يستضيف المريخ مساء اليوم بملعبه الموردة الخرطوم ضمن مباريات الاسبوع التاسع من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز حيث اكمل المريخ اعداده لمباراة اليوم بسلسلة من التمارين التي اعقبت مباراة الفريق امام الخرطوم الوطني والتي خسرها المريخ بهدف عكسي من لاعبه بلة جابر .. خلال الموسم الحالي تعرض المريخ الى هزيمتين الاولي كانت من الاهلي شندي بهدف خارج القواعد والثانية من الخرطوم الوطني على ملعبه وفيما تعادل المريخ خارج القواعد امام الهلال سلبيا وامام الهلال كادوقلي باستاد المريخ وتعتبر مباراة اليوم من اخطر المواجهات التي تنتظر المريخ خاصة ان منافس المريخ يمر بمحنة حقيقية ويدخل مباراة اليوم بدوافع كبيرة من اجل التقدم الى المراكز الامامية وجهازه الفني لا يملك ما يخسره على مستوى الاطار الفني الذي يخطط لوداع جميل بعد ان تم التعاقد مع مدرب جديد وهو ابن النادي السابق عبد المجيد جعفر الذي سوف يتسلم المهمة خلفا لمدرب محمد الحسن بعد مباراة اليوم مباشرة وتعد المباراة نقطة تحول بالنسبة له خاصة ان الفوز ربما يجعل المجلس يعيد الحسابات ويتيح له فرصة الاستمرار مع الطاقم الفني الجديد والخسارة تعني نهاية مؤلمة للمدرب الحسن.
يدخل فريق الموردة مباراة اليوم مكتمل الصفوف بعكس المريخ الذي يفقد عددا من لاعبيه بسبب الاصابة وعدم الجاهزية الفنية ويتوقع ان يواجه دفاع المريخ مصاعب ومتاعب في مباراة اليوم امام الموردة خاصة المهاجم الخطير اسامة التعايشة بجانب اللاعب نور الدجين عنتر وهناك القناصر الماهر شيبوب افضل نجوم الموردة في الفترة الحالية وكان اللاعب شيبوب لوحده يمثل فريقا في الفترة السابقة قبل ان تجتاح الموردة المشاكل بسبب قلى المال
المريخ يدخل مباراة اليوم برصيد 14 نقطة في المركز الثالث فيما يدخل الهلب المباراة وهو في المركز التاسع برصيد تسع نقاط وليس امامه سوي الفوز ويدخل المريخ مباراة اليوم بتوليفة تضم يس .. ضفر.. باسكال ..سادومبا.. مصعب.. علاء الدين..رامير كمال .. الباشا.. سليماني.. كلتشي.. العجب



ما شاء الله مبروووك ، متين سجلناهو !!
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*مشكور الاخ الكريم عبدالغني علي الاضافة ونرجو المواصلة ومشكور الاخوة علي المرور ونفتقد اليوم الاخ الشعلة محمد النادر(ابوطاقية) ارجو ان يكون بخير 
مواعيد الدوام حانت والي اللقاء نرجو من الاخوة مواصلة تحديث الاخبار بالبوست الكلام ليك ياكسلاوي 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكورين الأخوان أبراهيم و عبدالغني
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب الاستاذ ابراهيم عطية على الابداعات
مجهود كبير ورائع اتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية يامبدع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وتسلم الحبيب عبد الغني على الاضافات الثرة


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


المريخ ينازل الموردة ونجوم الأحمر يتعاهدون على الفوز
الفريق عبد الله يؤكد سعادته بعودة الوالي .. يبارك لمجلس التسيير ويناشد الجماهير
الزعيم يختتم تحضيراته .. الكوكي يضع اللمسات الأخيرة .. والقراقير يرفعون راية التحدي
المريخ يسعى لمسح احزانه على ضفاف الموردة
المريخ يختتم تحضيراته بتدريب تكتيكي
خالد احمد المصطفى : نستهدف النقاط ونبحث عن عودة الجمهور للمدرجات
مصعب وسليماني يلفتان الانظار في الضربات الثابتة
بلة يخضع لجلسات علاج طبيعي ويغيب عن مباراة اليوم
اكد سعادته بعودة الوالي .. الفريق عبد الله يبارك لجنة التسيير الجديدة ويناشد المريخاب
المدير الففني الجديد للموردة يبدا مهامه بعد مباراة المريخ .. الليزر : لن اشرف على مباراة اليوم حتى لااظلم نفسي وفريقي
محمد خميس : مشاكل المريخ الادارية لن تخدعنا
اعفاء التهامي من رئاسة هيئة البراعم والناشئين
في افتتاح مواجهات الجولة التاسعة لدور سوداني الممتاز .. المريخ يبحث عن العودة لطريق الانتصارات عبر بوابة الموردة .. الكوكي يعود  لدكة البدلاء الحمراء .. يستعيد استراتيجيته الفنية وبلة جابر خارج الحسابات
المريخ ب 14 نقطة والموردة بتسع نقاط ومباراة مؤجلة .. الكوكي يعود لطريقته القديمة ..لاعبي المريخ يطالبون الجماهير بالعودة للمدرجات ..يس يواصل الزود عن الشباك الحمراء .. الجهاز الفني يفاضل بين نجم الدين والطاهر على الناحية اليمنى
الزعيم تكشف النقاب عن الاسماء المرشحة .. مجلس اللوردات يقترب من القلعة الحمراء .. والأزمات المالية تغادر المريخ .. لجنة التسيير تضم مديري بنوك ورجال اعمال كبار .. والفريق والدكتور يفرضان وجودهما
الزعيم في معسكر المريخ قبل 24 ساعة من لقاء القراقير .. ورغبة كبيرة في إسعاد الجماهير والثلاثي يترقب مواجهة أصدقاء الأمس
ينتظر ان تظهر نتائجها امام القراقير .. تباشير عودة الوالي وظهور الكوكي يبثان الروح في الفريق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


موقعة نارية بين الزعيم والقراقير .. عبد الله يبارك رئاسة الوالي لجنة التسيير
البرنس يقود الفرقة الحمراء أمام الموردة .. فهود الشمال تتوعد الهلال .. بوي وفداسي خارج حسابات عافية .. ومساوي يوقع عقدا مع وكيل لاعبين إستعدادا لفترة التسجيلات الرئيسية
المريخ يستضيف الموردة في القلعة الحمراء مساء اليوم
الكوكي يختار 23 لاعبا لمعسكر الاحمر
هيثم مصطفى يشارك في الحصة الاخيرة
وصل الخرطوم قادما من الصين .. الفريق عبد الله : اسفت لما حدث في المريخ مؤخرا ومن فشلوا في الانتخابات كالوا الاتهامات لزملائهم
محمد موسى : المريخ جاهز ونرغب في الانتصار
قريش : الوالي صمام الامان للقبيلة الحمراء
ضقل : الوالي صمام الامان للقبيلة الحمراء
ضقل : سندعم اي مجلس ادارة يراسه الوالي
سانتو : عودة الوالي للقلعة الحمراء مثل اشراك برشلونة ميسي في الشوط الثاني امام باريس سان جيرمان
عبد المجيد جعفر : لن اتعاطف مع المريخ في مباراة اليوم ولا اعرف الولاء المزدوج
دمباوي : الانتصار على الفرقة الحمراء يعيد الاستقرار للموردة
نور الدين عنتر يعد بمباراة كبيرة
الفهود تتوعد الهلال .. مرتضى حسن : جماهيرنا لن تقبل الخسارة بعطبرة
الهلال يغادر الى عطبرة صباح اليوم
الازرق يستعد بقوة للفهود وبوي وفداسي خارج الحسابات
ويشرك اكانغا امام الامل
مساوي يوقع عقدا مع وكيل لاعبين
موقعة ساخنة في الجولة التاسعة من الدوري الممتاز .. المريخ يستدرج الموردة بالقلعة الحمراء الليلة .. اصحاب الارض يهددون بسحق القراقير .. وابناء الهلب يتوعدون الاحمر بالهزيمة الثالثة 
اهتمام غير عادي في القلعة الحمراء بلقاء القراقير .. الكوكي يستخدم السلاح النفسي .. ويخطط لمحاصرة الموردة 
المريخ يسعي الى تحقيق الفوز السادس والعشرين .. وكلتشي يامل تكرار سيناريو الموسم الماضي .. عبد الحميد السعودي هداف المريخ في لقاءات الموردة .. سجل عشرة اهداف من بينها 2 سوبر هاتريك
الوالي يختار شخصيات مقتدرة ماليا للجنة التسيير .. قريش : موافقة الرئيس المستقيل على العودة أسعدت القاعدة .. وجمال صمام الأمان للقبيلة الحمراء .. الوالي يحظي بالقبول الاكبر ووجوده يعني اختفاء مشاكل اللاعبين والاجهزة الفنية والازمات المالية واستعادة المريخ هيبته والقه .. اهل المريخ مطالبون بدعم لجنة التسيير .. وضقل يؤكد : كان لابد من عودة الوالي لايقاف التدهور المريع
اجواء مختلفة في القلعة الحمراء .. سانتو : عودة الوالي إلى القلعة الحمراء أشبه بإشراك برشلونة ميسي في الشوط الثاني أمام باريس سان جيرمان .. اللاعبون ستكون شهيتهم مفتوحة واتوقع تغييرات كبيرة في المريخ ووجود الوالي يعني حل كل المشاكل وسيلعب دور المنقذ
الفهود تكمن للمتصدر بمدينة الحديد والنار .. الأمل يتدرب بجدية وإصرار رافعا شعار إطاحة الهلال .. الازرق يصل عطبرة اليوم .. احمد ادم يضع اللمسات الاخيرة الليلة .. ومدير الكرة جاهزية الفرقة الزرقاء
خالد بخيت : كل المجموعة حاضرة فنيا وبدنيا ومعنويا ومواجهة الغد تمثل تحديا لنا ونتوقع مواجهة صعبة 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
تبرع مدحت مثل تبرعات الكاردينال !

لماذا الاهتمام بتبرع المستشار مدحت عبد القادر للمريخ ؟ سؤال فرضته مفردات الهمز واللمز التى ظهرت على اعمدة بعض الزملاء ممن لايرحمون ولايريدون رحمة ربنا تنزل على انديتنا , وذلك بعد التبرع السخى الذى قدمه سعادة المستشار لنادى المريخ وتحمله لرواتب المحترفين الاجانب , حيث ذهبت هذه الاقلام لتبحث وتنقب عن مصادر هذه الاموال وتاريخ الرجل الذى دفعه عشقه للرياضة وللمريخ فى ان يقتطع جزءا من امواله لخدمة النادى والمساهمة فى حل ازمته التى استعصت على اصحاب الدخل المحدود وبالتالي التمهيد فى اعادة الجماهير لتتابع فريقها من جديد بعدما انقطعت عنه بسبب سوء النتائج وتواضع الاداء للدرجة التى اضحى فيها محطة عبور سهلة لبقية الاندية !
لم تتحرك هذه الاقلام فى حملة الهمز واللمز بدافع الوطنية و محاربة الطفيلية وساحة الاندية كما تدعى وانما فى اطار الحرب المعلنة منذ عشرة سنوات على كل الاثرياء الذين اختاروا بكامل حريتهم فى ان يظهروا انتماءهم لنادى المريخ ويرغبون فى خدمته من باب التبرعات او الدخول فى مجلس ادارته , ولا اظن اننى فى حاجة الى تقديم دليل على ذلك فى ظل الحملة التى تعرض لها الاخ جمال الوالى منذ ان تبوأ منصب رئاسة نادى المريخ حتى سئم من العمل الرياضى و فضل الاستقالة والابتعاد رغم كل الخدمات الجليلة التى ظل يقدمها لجميع الرياضيين ومعارفهم من باب اعمال الخير التى عرف بها فى الوسط الرياضى والاجتماعى .
المريخ كغيره من الاندية غير معنى بمصادر اموال هؤلاء الاثرياء او اذا كانوا محل اتهام بالفساد فهذه قضايا مكانها النيابة العامه وساحات القضاء لتصدر فيها ماتشاء من احكام , فهناك قانون للشباب والرياضة ونظام اساسي سمح لكل الاندية فى تنيوع مصادر دخلها من اشتراكات الاعضاء او دخول المباريات او من التبرعات , مثلما حدد هذا القانون اهلية من يفترض ان يديروا هذه الاندية طالما لم تصدر فى حقهم احكام تدينهم بالفساد .
لا اعرف من هو المستشار مدحت عبد القادر ولاخلفيته الرياضية ان كان ينتمى للمريخ او الهلال ولكن اعتقد من واجب الاعلام ان يشيد بتبرعه للمريخ ويثنى عليه مثلما نشيد دائما بتبرعات الكاردينال للهلال وللمنتخب الوطنى , وذلك من واقع معرفتنا بمدى حاجة الاندية للمال حتى تستطيع تسيير نشاطها الذى اضحى مكلفا جدا وفوق طاقتها ومصادرها الشحيحة التى لم تعد تكفى رواتب اللاعبين المحليين ,, ولهذا من الاجحاف ان نظلم اصحاب هذه المبادرات ونلجأ للاساءة اليهم رغم ان من حقهم كرياضيين ان يعبروا عن حبهم وعشقهم للاندية التى ينتمون لها سواء بالتبرعات او بالدخول فى مجالس اداراتها ,, وبالتالي من واجبنا ان نرغبهم فى الاستمرار والتفاعل مع قضايا الاندية بدلا ان نكرههم فى هذا الوسط الرياضى الذى يستوعب بداخله كل الوان الطيف من الاغنياء والفقراء .
مع الاسف هناك اعتقاد خاطىء لدى البعض فى الاعلام الرياضى ضد رجال المال والاعمال بانهم يسعون للسيطرة على هذه الاندية باموالهم خاصة المريخ والهلال بينما العكس هو الصحيح فالاندية الجماهيرية هى التى تضيف اليهم وتزيدهم ثراء واعلاما وشهرة كما اعترف بذلك من قبل السيد جمال الوالى نفسه الذى عدد المكاسب الادبية والاجتماعية التى قدمها له المريخ منذ ان شغل رئاسته قبل عشرة سنوات ,, فالمريخ كيان واسع ومريح ويفتح ابوابه لكل عاشق ومحب يريد ان يساهم فى خدمته واسعاد جماهيره وسيكون فى حاجة لكل اصحاب الاموال عندما تتحول الاندية لشركات مساهمة عامه وفقا لتوجيهات الفيفا التى سيتم تطبيقها قريبا جدا .
فتح صفحة جديدة اليوم !
يعود المريخ مساء اليوم لملاعب الدورى من جديد بمواجهة الموردة فى افتتاح مباريات الجولة التاسعة من الدورى الممتاز ,, وهى فرصة للاعبين ومدربهم العائد التونسى الكوكى لفتح صفحة جديدة مع الجماهير والاعلام باداء مشرف ونتيجة تغسل الاحزان وتزيل حالة الاحباط التى تسيطر على الكيان الاحمر بسبب مسلسل النتائج الهزيلة التى دفعت الجماهير للغياب ومقاطعة المباريات .
مجتمع المريخ يعيش الان حالة نسبية من التفاؤل بعد معرفته بعودة جمال الوالي لرئاسة لجنة التسيير المرتقبة , الا ان هذا التفاؤل قد يتراجع ويضمحل اذا لم يواكبه اداء قوى وانتصار مستحق من اللاعبين اليوم . 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
إن فوكس
نجيب عبدالرحيم
المشهد الرياضي ضجيج بلا طحين .. سطحية فكر

لقد أثبتت إدارة فريق الفتح النموذجية إن المال وحده لن يكفي لإدارة الأندية وتحقيق البطولات فإدارة الفتح الشابة إستطاعات أن تخترق معاقل إحتكار التفوق الرياضي الذي تحتكره الأندية الكبيرة في المملكة العربية السعودية بعمل منظم وممنهج ساعد على إكتمال الصورة النهائية للبطل بالخيارات الصحيحة المتقنة والمقننة للاعبين الأجانب وتجانس الأجهزة الفنية والإدارية هارمونياً فكان النتاج فوز فريق نادي الفتح ببطولة دوري زين للمحترفين الذي كشف لنا هشاشة الفكر الرياضي الذي تدار به اللعبة وأنديتنا مما أدى إلى خروج منتخباتنا وأنديتنا الكبيرة من البطولات الخارجية ولم يتبقى إلا فريق الأهلي شندي الذي يصارع في الكونفدرالية ولا يلام حتى لو خرج من السباق على أيدي الدراويش.
وللأسف الشديد كل وسائل الإعلام لم تعمل لإزالة الصدأ الذي يغطي هشاشة الفكر الرياضي الذي تعاني منه الكرة السودانية الذي كان له الأثر الكبير في خروج فريقي المريخ والهلال خاليا الوفاض في دوري أبطال أفريقيا بالإضافة إلى المستويات الضعيفة في الدوري المحلي وعدم قدرتهما على مجارة الأندية الأخرى التي أصبحت بعبعاً مخيفاً لهما ومن الصعوبة الفوز عليهم رغم قلة إمكانياتهم المادية.
رغم كل هذه الإخفاقات التي باتت محفوظة للجميع لم نسمع من هنا وهناك من يتحدث عن هذه الإخفاقات وما صاحبها من سلبيات والبحث عن الحلول لقد صدق الأمين البرير رئيس نادي عندما تحدث في برنامج البحث عن هدف الذي تقدمه أجرته معه الزميلة ميرفت حسين عبر قناة النيل الأزرق واصفاً الإعلام الرياضي بأنه يهتم بتناول سيرة الأشخاص وغير موضوعي ولم يهتم بأدوات اللعبة وخاصة الإعلام الأزرق الذي يؤجج ويحرض اللاعبين الذين لهم إستحقاقا لدى النادي وغيرها.
المشهد الماثل أمامنا ضجيج وفوضى وعشوائية وإستقالات وإعتصامات داخل الأندية كظاهرة جديدة ومطالبات مالية من اللاعبين المحترفين الأجانب وإنقسامات داخل أدارت الأندية ونسمع من هنا وهناك مجلس الهلال يستقيل ثم يسحب الإستقالة الكاردينال يقود المعارضة الزرقاء إلغاء عقد المدرب الفرنسي غارزيت تكليف عافية بالإشراف الفني على الفريق وو...والخ وبعدها مجلس المريخ يقدم إستقالة جماعية وفجأة يخرج علينا ينا مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ المعتزل عبدالقادر همت ينتقد المجلس ويتحدث عن فلس وفشل أعضاء المجلس في تسيير أمور النادي ويعتبرهم السبب في إستقالة الداعم الحقيقي الرئيس المستقيل جمال الوالي التي أدت إلى أدى غياب اللاعبين الأجانب عن التمارين بحجة أنهم لم يتقاضون أي رواتب بعد ذهاب الوالي ويرد عليه مساعد السكرتير متوكل احمد بأنه يتاجر باسم الوالي وإداري فاشل وتسبب في خسارة المريخ في كثير من البطولات ومرة نسمع إن المجلس قرر تجميد نشاط المدرب التونسي الكوكي حتى المثول أمامه وتكليف خالد أحمد المصطفي بالإشراف على الفريق وفجأة يقررون إعادته لقيادة الفريق وفجأة يخرج علينا عمر حجوج نائب أمين خزينة المريخ السابق منتقداً المجلس حيث قال إن المريخ لم يصل في تاريخه إلى هذه المرحلة المتأسفة وبعد نشر الغسيل بين أعضاء المجلس والسواطة والعواسة نسمع إن المجلس سحب إستقالته وسمعنا خبر عن تعيين مجلس إدارة لنادي المريخ برئاسة الوالي ومجموعة من المجلس القديم !!!!
هل بهكذا تخبط وعشوائية يدار نادي كبير مثل المريخ؟ وهل بهكذا تتخذ القرارات المصيرية؟ وهل بهكذا إفلاس وهشاشة فكر وإفلاس تريدون بطولات ؟ !! لا وألف فالبطولات لها مسافات طويلة وتحتاج إلى أدوات عديدة.
لابد من الاعتراف بأن المسافات الفنية بين الغريمين والأندية الأخرى أصبحت قريبة جداً فالإعلام تشعب بشكل واضح وانتشر وبات تجاهل لاعبي تلك الأندية صعب في حال فوزهم أو تألقهم على الكبار فالصورة باتت أكثر وضوحاً لكل الجماهير وبث المباريات غير مقتصر فقط على المريخ والهلال بفضل انتشار الإعلام بكل أدواته على نطاق واسع وتنامي قدرته في ظل التطور التكنولوجي وثورة المعلومات التي تتواصل مع الجمهور في كل مكان وزمان.
النظر للمريخ كنادي كبيرة يعد من قمة الكرة السودانية وكيفيه العمل على إصلاح عيوبه وتعظيم ايجابياته بوجود أدارة قويه شابة مختلفة جديدة الفكر لتصلح ما أفسده هؤلاء الدينوصورات ولتغير نفس الوجوه التي دمرت واتت بالخراب للنادي وليس من المستبعد أن تقوم تقوم تلك الوجوه بتوريث بتوريث كراسيها لأبنائها تكون بداية لمسلسل جديد لن ينتهي والحال في المريخ كما هو في الهلال تشابه في كل شيء.
يجب على أقطاب وجماهير ومحبي الفريقين أن ترجع البصر كرتين وتعمل من الآن في البحث عن وجوه جديدة بدلاً من الديناصورات التي أوصلتهم إلى هذه الحالة المتأخر جداً. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
قطوف
ابراهيم باترا
عودة الوالي .. بعيداً عن العواطف .!

قبل ان نتغنى ونرقص (عشرة بلدي) فرحاً بعودة الرئيس المحبوب - علينا ان ننظر للطريقة التي تنحى بها والاثار التي ترتبت على ذلك التنحي .. علينا ان نراجع دفاتر كل اندية العالم ونبحث عن رئيس منتخب استقال وعاد بالتعيين في فترة لا تتجاوز الشهور الستة .!
علينا ان نتخلى عن مشاعرنا وعواطفنا ونتعامل مع الامور بمنطق .. الوالي يستحق كل الاحترام والتقدير .. والمريخ النادي الكبير ايضاً يستحق كل الحب والاحترام والتقدير .!
نقدر جهود الوالي ونمنحه الكثير من الاحترام والود ، لكن سنقول له بكل شجاعة وصراحة اخطأت في المرة الاولى باستقالتك التي لم تختار لها التوقيت المناسب واخطأت للمرة الثانية بقبولك العودة لرئاسة النادي بالتعيين .!
عودة الوالي تصيب هيبة الكيان وتؤكد ان المريخ نادي بلاء كوادر مثله مثل اندية الاحياء الصغيرة .. نادي يشجعه الملايين لا يمكن ان يقبل اهله بهذه المواقف .!
جمال الوالي قائد ثورة التغيير في المريخ ليس في ذلك شك .. بنى صرح عظيم وفريق قوي وفعل كل شيء جميل لناديه .. لكن عودته لرئاسة النادي بعد استقالة لم تمضي عليها بضع شهور امر يجد الاحتفاء فقط من الذين لا ينظرون لكبرياء المريخ ولا يعرفون قدره .. وللأسف هؤلاء اصبحوا اغلبية .!
نعلم وتعلمون ان المريخ يعاني من انعدام الكوادر الادارية التي تمتلك الفكر وقبله المال لدرجة اننا لا نستطيع ترشيح اي شخص لخلافة الوالي .!
نعلم ان تولي رئاسة نادي المريخ بعد الوالي امر في غاية الصعوبة او كما قال الزعيم ود الياس ان من يفكر في خلافة الوالي مجنون .. ولكن لم نتوقع ان نصل لمرحلة ان يستقيل الوالي الغالي وبعد فترة وجيزة يعود بالتعيين .!
سؤال نوجهه للوالي الغالي الذي يجد منا كل تقدير واحترام ومن كل شعب المريخ .. لماذا الاستقالة .؟ ولماذا العودة بهذه السرعة وقبول التعيين .؟
لا تستهينوا بالقراقير .!
مباراة صعبة يخوضها المريخ امسية اليوم امام القراقير لحساب الاسبوع التاسع من بطولة الدوري الممتاز .. صعوبة هذه المباراة تكمن في تواجد الكوكي في المنطقة الفنية للمريخ وتواجده يعني تنفيذ سياسات .. هذه السياسات التي يعرفها الجميع ستفقد المريخ خطورته وربما يعجز الاحمر في الوصول الى شباك الموردة .!
سيجلس العجب في مقاعد البدلاء وربما في مدرجات المتفرجين .. هذا مؤكد ولكن هل يستطيع الكويكي الاستفادة من الاسلحة الموجودة في فريقه والتي لم يكتشفها بعد ام يواصل بطريقته التقليدية .؟
اشراك رمضان الجهة اليمنى والباشا في الجهة اليسرى وفي الخطوط الامامية راجي وكلتشي وفي موقع صناعة اللعب هيثم مصطفى يعني ان المريخ سيحسم اي مباراة في وقت قياسي .. ولكن الكوكي مدرب (قاعد في السهلة) .! 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كرات عكسية
محمد كامل سعيد
عودة مجلس (الريموت كنترول)..!!

*  اقترب سيوي العاجي، قاهر الهلال، من العبور لربع النهائي، المجموعات، في  رابطة الابطال الافريقية بعد تعادل الايجابي بهدف خارج ملعبه امام الفتح  الرباطي المغربي..!!
* وعلى ذات النهج سار قاهر المريخ ريكرياتيفو ليبولو الانجولي بعدما تعادل سلبياً خارج ملعبه امام اينوجو رينجرز النيجيري..!!
*  النتائج الايجابية لقاهري المريخ والهلال واقترابهما من مرحلة المجموعات  فيه تأكيد على فشل القمة السودانية في الجانبين الاداري والفني..!!
* مع  العلم ان واقع الفوارق والامكانيات المادية بين ليبولو وسيوي يحكي الفشل  الاداري الذي يعيشه المريخ والهلال.. وما حدث هذا العام سبق لنا متابعته  العام الماضي مع ليوبار ودجوليبا..!!
* المحتفلون بعودة الوالي لرئاسة  المريخ لا يعرفون حقيقة الواقع المعاش في بقية الاندية العربية والافريقية  من حولنا لأنهم لو عرفوا لما تبجحوا ومارسوا الفرحة الكاذبة..!!
* في  العام الماضي رفع مجلس ادارة الاهلي سقف مكافآت الفوز للاعبيه من (200)  دورلار الى (500) بعد الفوز على الترجي في تونس والحصول على كأس  افريقيا..!!
* يحدث ذلك ولاعب (مريخ الوالي) ينال (5) الآف دولار مكافأ  العبور من الدور التمهيدي الى الدور الأول وفي ذلك اشارة عميقة تؤكد وجود  ادارة قوية في النادي الاهلي وعدم وجود ادارة نهائياً في المريخ..!!
* من يقنع (المطبلاتية) ان المال وحده، في غياب الخطط المدروسة والعمل العلمي، لا ولن يحقق البطولات ولا الانجازات..!!
*  من يتباكون اليوم ويؤكدون ان غياب المهاجم القناص هو سبب تراجع مستوى  الاحمر فيه ما فيه من سذاجة خاصة وان المتباكين اليوم هم من بشروا بمريخ  قوي خلال فترة الانتقالات الشتوية الاخيرة..!!
* المريخ يحتاج حالياً  الى ثورة تقتلع مجموعات الفشل التي سكنت ديار النادي من جذورها خاصة وانها  ظلت تنخر في جسده حتى عصفت به في ظلمات التراجع والتواضع..!!
* عودة  الوالي تعني اننا موعودون بالمزيد من سيناريوهات الفوضى والاجماع السكوتي  وسيطرة الفرد الواحد على كل القرارات بما فيها الفنية..!!
* التناول  الاعلامي لعودة الوالي فيه ما فيه من رياء وضحك على الدقون خاصة وان ابتعاد  الرئيس الطوالي أضر بمصالح المطبلاتية وأبعدهم عن دائرة اتخاذ القرار..!!
* عاد الولي ومعه ستعود القرارات المطبوخة من جانب شخص واحد.. وسنتابع المجلس الجديد القديم يدير اعماله بـ(الريموت كنترول)..!!
*  عصر الكومبارسية عاد مرة اخرى للديار الحمراء.. وعليه فاننا موعودون  بالمزيد من النكسات والانكسارات والهزائم على المستويين المحلي  والافريقي..!!
* ويا ما في الجراب يا حاوي...!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
اراء وتعليقات
عبده قابل
34 لقاءً في الممتاز بين المريخ والموردة كسب المريخ 25 مقابل 5 للموردة


    { اليوم وباستاد المريخ يقام اللقاء الافتتاحي للاسبوع التاسع للدوري الممتاز بين فريقي المريخ والموردة وهو لقاء كان عندما يقام في الظروف العادية يعتبر من اقوى واكثر اللقاءات اثارة والان وظروف الناديين تدنت وتدهورت كثيراً فإن اللقاء لن يكون في مستوى لقاءات الفريقين السابقة.
    { المعروف ان بطولة الدوري الممتاز بدأت قبل 17 عاماً أي في موسم 95/96 وفي خلال هذه الفترة الطويلة هناك 34 لقاءً جمع بين الفريقين في الدوري الممتاز بعد حصرها تأكد مدى التفوق الكبير والكاسح الذي حققه المريخ على الموردة في الـ 34 لقاء.
    { أول لقاء في الممتاز جمع بين الفريقين اقيم باستاد المريخ في يوم الجمعة 24/5/1996 وانتهى بالتعادل السلبي أما لقاء الدورة الثانية لأول موسم الذي كان مسرحه استاد الهلال حققت فيه الموردة الفوز على المريخ بهدف سجله عبد المجيد جعفر الذي انتقل فيما بعد للمريخ واصبح واحدًا من اخطر هدافيه.
    { تواصلت لقاءات مريخ موردة حتى وصلت إلى 34 لقاءً في نهاية الموسم الماضي ولقاء اليوم يحمل الرقم 35 ليكون الفريقان من اكثر فرق الدوري الممتاز اداءً للمباريات معاً.
    { المريخ في الـ 34 لقاءً استطاع أن يكسب 25 لقاءً مقابل 5 انتصارات للموردة و4 مباريات انتهت بالتعادل.
    { من خلال الانتصارات التي حققها المريخ على الموردة يتأكد ان انتصارات المريخ جاءت خمسة اضعاف الانتصارات التي حققتها الموردة عليه!
    { بالنسبة للاهداف التي احرزت في لقاءات الفريقين استطاع المريخ أن يحرز 75 هدفاً في شباك الموردة مقابل 12 هدفاً فقط سجلتها الموردة في شباك المريخ!!
    كيف حققت الموردة انتصاراتها الخمسة على المريخ؟؟:
    { الخمسة انتصارات التي حققتها الموردة على المريخ جاءت كالآتي:
    ـ في يوم الخميس 15/8/96 فازت الموردة 1/صفر عبد المجيد جعفر.
    ـ الخميس 9/10/97 فازت الموردة 1/صفر ـ خالد برشم ـ واهدر نفس اللاعب ضربة جزاء للموردة.
    ـ الاثنين 17/5/1999 كسبت الموردة 2/1 سجلهما حافظ السوكي وهيثم السعودي وهدف المريخ للعجب.
    ـ الاربعاء 26/7/2000 فازت الموردة 2/صفر لعمار ابو كدوك ومروان هجو.
    ـ الفوز الخامس والاخير حققته الموردة على المريخ يوم الخميس 29/3/2007 جاء الفوز بنتيجة 2/1 احرزهما التاج ابراهيم ويوسف الصيني وللمريخ هيثم طمبل.
    { اخر فوز حققته الموردة في الممتاز على المريخ هو الذي أشرنا إليه في السطور السابقة وبعد ذلك الفوز لعبت الموردة 11 مباراة متتالية مع المريخ لم تفز أو تتعادل في أيٍّ منها.
    انتصارات المريخ الـ 34 كيف جاءت؟؟:
    { أول فوز حققه المريخ على الموردة في الدوري الممتاز جاء في ثاني موسم للبطولة وفي الدورة الاولى وذلك بهدف سجله اموكاشي المباراة اقيمت باستاد المريخ في يوم الجمعة 9/5/1997.
    ـ اخر فوز حققه المريخ جاء بنتيجة 3/صفر في الموسم الماضي سجلها كلتشي هدفين وهدف لمصعب عمر.
    ـ الفوز بنتيجة 1/صفر كان هو الاكثر الذي فاز به المريخ إذ كسب 8 مباريات بنتيجة 1/صفر.
    ـ الفوز 2/صفر جاء في المرتبة الثانية في انتصارات المريخ إذ فاز به المريخ في أربع مباريات.
    ـ الفوز 4/1 و 5/صفر فاز بهما المريخ ثلاث مرات لكل منهما.
    ـ نتيجة 3/1 فاز بها المريخ مرتين .
    ـ مرة واحدة حقق المريخ الفوز بنتائج 2/1 و 3/صفر و 3/2 و4/صفر و6/صفر.
    ـ أكبر فوز حققه المريخ هو الفوز الذي حققه في يوم الثلاثاء 3/4/2006 عندما فاز على الموردة 6/صفر سجل عبد الحميد السعودي سوبر هاتريك أربعة أهداف وهدف لكل من علاء الدين يوسف ومهند الجيلي.
    عبد الحميد السعودي هداف اللقاءات:
    { مهاجم المريخ عبد الحميد السعودي هو هداف لقاءات المريخ والموردة بتسجيله عشرة أهداف في شباك الموردة سجلها في أربع مباريات جاءت على النحو التالي:
    ـ في المباراة التي حقق فيها المريخ الفوز 5/صفر الاربعاء 21/9/2 سجل عبد الحميد السعودي أربعة أهداف.
    ـ في المباراة التي لعبها الفريق في يوم الثلاثاء 3/4/2006 احرز السعودي أربعة أهداف أيضاً في المباراة التي حقق فيها المريخ الفوز 6/صفر تم تسجيل هدف في كل مباراة من المباريات التي لعبها الفريقان ليصل السعودي بعدد اهدافه في شباك الموردة إلى عشرة اهداف تصدر بها قائمة هدافي لقاءات مريخ موردة.
    ـ ـ فيصل العجب كابتن المريخ احرز تسعة أهداف كهداف ثاني للقاءات مريخ موردة.
    موقف الفريقين قبل مباراة اليوم:
    { المريخ لعب ثماني مباريات هي مبارياته كاملة في الدورة الاولى وتبقت للمريخ عقب مباراة اليوم أربع مباريات .
    { الموردة لعبت سبع مباريات لتأجيل مباراتها في الموسم التاسع مع اهلي شندي نظراً لاستعداده لمباراته مع الاسماعيلي.
    { الموردة من المباريات السبع التي لعبتها حققت الفوز في مباراتين وتعادلت ثلاث مرات وخسرت مباراتين.
    { المريخ رصيده 14 نقطة احتل بها المركز الثالث.
    { الموردة جاء ترتيبها عقب اخر مباراة لعبتها في المركز التاسع برصيد تسع نقاط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
هجوم لله يا محسنين

ويلعب المريخ اليوم امام الموردة
والموردة امام المريخ غير
لعله ديربي ام درمان الحقيقي
فالموردة والمريخ كانا قبل الهلال
الهلال خرج من ضلع المريخ
ولذلك تبقي مباراة الموردة ضد المريخ مباراة مشهودة
صحيح ان المريخ فاز علي الموردة اضعاف ما فازت عليه
لكنا يبقي ديربي مانشستر بين المان والسيتي اهم من مقابلة تشلسي وليفربول لهما معا
ويبقي ديربي مدريد اهم لانصار الريال من مقابة البارشا
واليوم هو ديربي امدرمان تخوضه الموردة وهي لا تابه لشيئ
ويخوضه المريخ وهو كلو جراح
المريخ مطالب ان يصالح نفسه
اي مطلوب من اللاعبين ان يصالحوا انفسهم
فان غضب الجمهور اشد من ان يخف قريبا
عودة الثقة للاعبين بيدهم
ومطلوب منهم الانتصار
لكن الانتصار يحتاج لهجوم
والمريخ لا يملك هجوما منذ مواسم خلت
خاض سيكافا بفوز اول بلغ سداسية
ولعب المريخ النهائي مع الفريق الذي انهزم بالسداسية
فعجز عن تعديل النتيجة
وبعدها كان فارق الهدف هو سبب نزيف المريخ
وجاء سولي شريف ليحرم المريخ من العلامة الكاملة لدورة اولي
وعجز المريخ عن احراز هدف
وجاء الموسم الماضي
وكان ما بين المميخ والنهائي هدف
وجاء هذا الموسم وكان ما بين المريخ والصعود لدور ال16 هدف
والهدف عصي وبعيد
والمريخ يحتاج دوما الا هدف وهداف
يذهب مهاجم وياتي اخر والنتيجة(قون وحيد ياناس)
ونكاد نمر علي الناس او نهتبل فرصة انحشادهم لنهتف كما الشحاذين
هجوم لله يا محسنين
.................................
عاد الوالي الي مريخه
عادت العافية للجسد العليل
وسيرتب الرجل الاوضاع
وعلي الذين يحبون الانشاء ان يدبجوها بعيدا
فالوالي كان يدفع ويهب ويمنح ويعطي
واراد قوم ان يقولوا ان الاهم هو العقول
نعما العقل مهم لكنه بلا مال يبقي جنونا
قد يكون الوالي قد ابتعد علي مضض
وقد يكون رجع علي مضض
لكنه محب ومريد
والمحبين الحنان لا بقسو لا بتبدلو
وكيف نرفض جوع القمرة لي وطن القماري
...................................
اجدني متفقا تماما مع الاخ خالد عز الدين في موضوع المستشار مدحت
ولو كان كل من يدفع يعقد مؤتمرا صحافيا
فلينشيئ المانحون مراكزا صحافية
مؤتمر المانحين المريخي الذي عقده المستشار غير مريح
..................................................
نتمني ان تكون مباراة اليوم همة للقوم
وكفانا نوم
النوم بجيب اللوم
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الاخ الكريم مهدي شكرا جزيلا ولم تقصر البته
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*انت تقول المال وحده لايكفي وتورد مقارنة بين مادفعه المريخ حوافز لاعبيه وبين مادفعه الأهلي  ولاندري ماهو هدفك من هذه المقانة التي يأتي شرحك لها معكوسا أمسك عليك قلمك واترك الوالي في حاله أو تعال اكمل من مالك ان كان لك مال اكمل حوافز اللاعبين وافرحهم  لماذا لاتتقدم بالعمل في الأدارة وتمسك الرموت وتدير لنا المريخ كما تتمنى ان يكون  كتاباتك محبطة وتشبه الهلالاب في كل شيء نسأل الله لك الشفاء او الأنتعاد عن المريخ والأفضل بعدك عن المريخ 
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*لاتتفق مع خالد عزالدين في شيء فهو كالحية شكلها جميل وملمسها ناعم ولكنها تحمل بين فكيها سم زعاف (والهلالي هلالي ولو )
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ياخوانا ارحمونا من كرات عكسية كل بترفعوا ضغطنا للسما . . . حرام عليكم خافوا فينا الله
*

----------

